# phpBB3 install



## fullauto2012 (Nov 19, 2017)

I am installing phpBB3 with the directions from https://www.phpbb.com/community/docs/INSTALL.html#quickinstall
https://www.phpbb.com/community/docs/INSTALL.html#quickinstall
I have downloaded and tried both the .zip and the .bzip2 files offered from https://www.phpbb.com/downloads/

Every time I point my browser to http://192.168.1.10/phpBB3/install, I get the following error: 
http://www.spreadspectrum.solutions/images/AAA123.png
I am NOT well versed in PHP so I'm looking for some insight as to what the problem could be.

```
root@kif:/usr/local/etc # uname -a
FreeBSD kif 10.3-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE #0 r297264: Fri Mar 25 02:10:02 UTC 2016     root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


```
root@kif:/usr/local/etc # php -v
PHP 7.0.16 (cli) (built: Feb 25 2017 02:56:14) ( NTS )
Copyright (c) 1997-2017 The PHP Group
Zend Engine v3.0.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2017 Zend Technologies
```


```
root@kif:/usr/local/etc # php -m
[PHP Modules]
Core
ctype
curl
date
dom
fileinfo
filter
gd
hash
iconv
json
libxml
mbstring
mysqlnd
openssl
pcre
PDO
pdo_mysql
posix
redis
Reflection
session
SimpleXML
SPL
standard
xml
xmlreader
xmlwriter
zip
zlib

[Zend Modules]
```


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 19, 2017)

Why not simply use www/phpbb3?

If you install the port you can also be assured that all the required dependencies will be automatically installed together with the port, such as the required PHP modules.


----------

